# Meet the Crashes



## south syde dobe (Aug 17, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=639y7fweUBg


----------



## MaNiac (Aug 17, 2009)

That is truly awesome!


----------



## CerbrusNL (Aug 17, 2009)

Not to be rude, but I've seen that link before on here...

Still funny, though


----------



## Thatch (Aug 17, 2009)

Well, that was funny...


----------



## BlackCatOrian (Aug 17, 2009)

the first little kid sledding one and the sea saw were the best


----------



## Hir (Aug 17, 2009)

Yet another reason for me to get Team Fortress 2. I've never played it, and everyone keeps telling me to.


----------



## aftershok (Aug 17, 2009)

Nice


----------



## Sernion (Aug 17, 2009)

We must stop the little baby!


----------



## south syde dobe (Aug 18, 2009)

Sernion said:


> We must stop the little baby!


 
lol that was one of my favorite parts XP



DarkNoctus said:


> Yet another reason for me to get Team Fortress 2. I've never played it, and everyone keeps telling me to.


 
Yush you should get it, if you do and its on pc tell me your steam name and I'll be glad to play with ya just hopefully for your sake your on the same side or else you might get backstabbed by me quite a bit :3


----------



## Adamada (Aug 18, 2009)

Funniest thing I've seen on youtube in a while :d


----------



## Bacu (Aug 18, 2009)

Was LOTD a while back. Nevertheless, I watched it.


----------



## Koray (Aug 18, 2009)

mmmkay I guess.. I've seen it before, though


----------

